# What target bow would you recommend?



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

for bag targets morrell makes a great target that lasts pretty long. but for a foam target a rinheart 18 to 1 is the best. i have shot the block which was crap i shot threw it within a month with a 27inch draw with 50pounds. the cube isnt to bad and its really good for the price and lots better than the block. but rinheart has the best coverage and most solid target.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

holly crap i feel like a blonde i should have read everything sorry i missed the bow part. so feel free to give me crap.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> for bag targets morrell makes a great target that lasts pretty long. but for a foam target a rinheart 18 to 1 is the best. i have shot the block which was crap i shot threw it within a month with a 27inch draw with 50pounds. the cube isnt to bad and its really good for the price and lots better than the block. but rinheart has the best coverage and most solid target.


Bow not target.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well as far as pse target bows the mach pro,mojo,sharkx and moneymaker are great but arent the prettiest bows. mathews has the apex line that kicks but and are fast. bowtech has the constitution and brigader. i dont know about hoyts though. i say the best for the buck that has speed and accuracy is the constitution or mojo.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Have a look at the Elite GT500, great bow, hard wall, 7 1/8 brace. XLR is slower but still a great shooter and target bow.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

take look at a scepter
speed 305
let-off 65%
draw weights 50,60,70
draw length 27,32
brace height 8
bow weight 4.4lbs
ATA 43


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Take a look at the Bowmadness XL

6 1/2" BH
36"ATA
332 IBO
80%or 65% letoff
3.9lbs
25"-30" draw

I have this bow and it is a SHOOTER! i absolutly love it!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

UltraElite, ProElite, VantageElite, Seven 37 or Vantage Pro would be winners.
You can get the spec you want using the different combinations of limbs + cams.
The XT2000 + C2's would give you the shorter ATA + solid back wall.

Just outta interest; why cant you shoot your AM35 for target ?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Just outta interest; why cant you shoot your AM35 for target ?



I use it now for spots, but it just isn't a performer past 50 yards with my scope. I don't like shooting pins and don't really want to have to shoot pins for 3d.


Also:
I really don't care how fast the bow is. It will be a spot bow. Might take it to a couple indoor 3d shoots.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

These aren't advertised as target bows, but they shoot just as good if not better than the best "target" bows out today.

PSE BowMadness XL
I seriously considered this bow for my next 3D/spots bow and came close to buying one. A friend at the range swears by it and can shoot it better than his MoneyMaker. He shot a 396/400 at a 3D this past weekend with it which was about 20 points above average in his class. 

Bowtech Sentinel
The Sentinel is amazing. Smooth at the shot and it just sits there when you get to full draw. I liked it but it was a little long for me right now so I bought its little brother the Captain. Next year if no one surprises me with a new bow I will buy the Sentinel to keep up with my size because I'm guessing I'll grow a few more inches this year.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> UltraElite, ProElite, VantageElite, Seven 37 or Vantage Pro would be winners.
> You can get the spec you want using the different combinations of limbs + cams.
> The XT2000 + C2's would give you the shorter ATA + solid back wall.


dont forget the spiral Xes if i could get a new bow i would ge a pro or ventage elite with spirials


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

Bowtech Admiral:thumbs_up


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

You should look into the Mathews Apex and Apex 7. And the Elite XLR is the best all around bow IMO. Also the Bowmadness XL and the Shark X.. Any of these would make a great target bow.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*my choice....*

ELite archery XLR........


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

my target bow is the alpine archery pro comp. it is smooth and fast.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Last night my shop got the new Brigadier in, and WOW!

It was VERY smooth to the draw, seriously. Then after it was shot, there was a little pop with the shot, and then dead. I shot the UltraElite a few days before and could not stand how much it vibrated. The Bowtech was dead.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> I shot the UltraElite a few days before and could not stand how much it vibrated.


That UltraElite musta been way out of tune.
Mine just sits in my hand, perfectly balanced, a small resinance throughout.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

*Bowmadness XL*

If you don't think the BowmadnessXL won't make a good 3D bow, Think again....... this group was shot at 60yrds ten minutes ago. the wind is blowing at 15mph out of the south (from the right) thats why it is all to the left.

I love this bow and for the money believe it is the best bow out there


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

PSE CRAZY said:


> If you don't think the BowmadnessXL won't make a good 3D bow, Think again....... this group was shot at 60yrds ten minutes ago. the wind is blowing at 15mph out of the south (from the right) thats why it is all to the left.
> 
> I love this bow and for the money believe it is the best bow out there


I think PSE are underestimated.
I wish they were more readily available over here, id love to test out more of their range.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> I think PSE are underestimated.
> I wish they were more readily available over here, id love to test out more of their range.


And the sweet thing about the Bowmadness is that it is way cheaper than most bows of its caliber, so you dont have to blow $1000+ on a new target bow.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Jared Les said:


> And the sweet thing about the Bowmadness is that it is way cheaper than most bows of its caliber, so you dont have to blow $1000+ on a new target bow.




yea but sadly it's because they cheaped them out a ton. if you want a actual target bow the money maker x is good but in some eyes ukey: but all i see is acuracy. the bowmadness was cheaped out bad they had a crapy cable gaurd mount and a very light cheap feeling riser also took out bottom riser and top mounts out. if you want the best 3d bow go with x force 6 or 7. im not saying this as a bacher but a pse shooter. those where only designed for hunting and non serius 3d shooters. heck i dont see Chance or Nathan shooting them do you.:wink:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

mathewsk said:


> ELite archery XLR........


that is a sweeeet looking ride how do you like them ive never got the chance to shoot one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I might get a used bow here on AT or I might one new. That decision rides on how much I make this summer. The only problem is that I can't shoot too many target bows around here.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> yea but sadly it's because they cheaped them out a ton. if you want a actual target bow the money maker x is good but in some eyes ukey: but all i see is acuracy. the bowmadness was cheaped out bad they had a crapy cable gaurd mount and a very light cheap feeling riser also took out bottom riser and top mounts out. if you want the best 3d bow go with x force 6 or 7. im not saying this as a bacher but a pse shooter. those where only designed for hunting and non serius 3d shooters. heck i dont see Chance or Nathan shooting them do you.:wink:


The best 3D shooter I know in my area shoots an BM XL. The one I held didn't feel cheap in any way and balanced quite well.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

BIGBC said:


> That UltraElite musta been way out of tune.
> Mine just sits in my hand, perfectly balanced, a small resinance throughout.


Nope, it was in tune. It's owner was shooting great with it. He offered to let me try it. There wasn't so much initial shock, but after the arrow was gone the limbs kind of bounced. It might be that the poundage was kind of low, but I would take the bowtech any day.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

PSE CRAZY, how do you like that carter release?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> Nope, it was in tune. It's owner was shooting great with it. He offered to let me try it. There wasn't so much initial shock, but after the arrow was gone the limbs kind of bounced. It might be that the poundage was kind of low, but I would take the bowtech any day.


To each their own I guess :thumbs_up


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

N7709K said:


> PSE CRAZY, how do you like that carter release?


I LOVE IT, LOVE, LOVE IT, tightest groups and highest scores i have ever shaot are being shot with that release


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Last night my shop got the new Brigadier in, and WOW!
> 
> It was VERY smooth to the draw, seriously. Then after it was shot, there was a little pop with the shot, and then dead. I shot the UltraElite a few days before and could not stand how much it vibrated. The Bowtech was dead.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


I thought the Brigadier wasn't shipping out yet?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> UltraElite, ProElite, VantageElite, Seven 37 or Vantage Pro would be winners.
> You can get the spec you want using the different combinations of limbs + cams.
> The XT2000 + C2's would give you the shorter ATA + solid back wall.
> 
> Just outta interest; why cant you shoot your AM35 for target ?


those would be my exact choices too


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I LOVE IT, LOVE, LOVE IT, tightest groups and highest scores i have ever shaot are being shot with that release


Is the the sensation? I shoot a tru-ball ht now. I might try a carter because all I hear is great things about them.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Is the the sensation? I shoot a tru-ball ht now. I might try a carter because all I hear is great things about them.


No this one is the evolution


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I have decided to save up to get a target bow this fall. I was wondering what you have for suggestions.
> 
> I have owned a 2008 proelite, with 3000 limbs, and cam and 1/2 cams. I would like a little shorter little ATA and a more solid back wall.
> 
> So any suggestions are welcome, pics are great, too.


Proelite with 2000 limbs and spirals will give you a shorter ATA and a solid back wall


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Sighting In said:


> Last night my shop got the new Brigadier in, and WOW!
> 
> It was VERY smooth to the draw, seriously. Then after it was shot, there was a little pop with the shot, and then dead. I shot the UltraElite a few days before and could not stand how much it vibrated. The Bowtech was dead.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


When I first tried my Ultra elite, that was what I thought as well. It feels a whole lot different than a bowtech, but after 15 shots I didn'teven notice it anymore.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> No this one is the evolution


Heard good things about that one, too. The only problem is that no one around here carries them.


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*.*

PSE dreamseason


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

Bone Collector Alphamax 32


----------



## teabags (Apr 18, 2009)

*.*

I wouldn't go past the ELite Archery XLR, Its quick and dosen't look half bad.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

PSE CRAZY said:


> I thought the Brigadier wasn't shipping out yet?


It is. They had just gotten it in that day, and I think that I was the second one to try it. It was great. If I was going to buy a new bow, that would probably be it. :thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Well I bit the bullet and posted my dren on craigslist. 

Still undecided on what to get yet.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Either the bowtech or the hoyt, I think.


----------



## The Apprentice (Feb 26, 2009)

*Reezen 6.5*

I know you said you did not like your dren. I had one also just traded it for the new reason and i have to say its a lot better. I picked up 20 fps with the same set up. Try shooting one and see how it feels. The cams are a little more aggresive so there is a better wall at the back of the draw.


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

the pearson z34 is the best bow i have ever shot in my life.


----------



## Hassassin (May 18, 2009)

Bowtech Sentinel 2009


----------

